# Busy



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

Yall must be busy today. there has been no new post all day so maybe there will be pics tonight.this is my last day of this set so i plan on playing tommorrow.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you need some help just give me a call. I have been busy today changing oil in everything I got that uses oil.


----------



## willielancon (Feb 15, 2007)

i still want to come down there and let you show me some things. i have turned a couple things out of some oak. i am gonna get some cedar tommorrow and try a goblet or something. am i gonna need to buy a chuck in order to hollow forms?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you mean hollow forms like Slipknot does yes you will. Go to youtube and type in woodturning and watch a bunch of those videos.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I've been working every day for next couple of weeks and anxious to turn something. Haven't forgot you Bobby, been away from here more than here but still lookin in when I can.

Until you can get a good chuck, you can also use a faceplate. They are very secure and no expense with little chance of movement from a catch of a tool. Mounting on a faceplate however works best on a slightly concave shaped end to insure it is tightly up against the end of wood and no rocking can occur on faceplate due to not a perfect squared end. Doing this required rounding wood between centers and then while between centers, go to the tailstock end and turn into a slight concave shape then cutting off rest of way. Put the faceplace on this end and use good #12 metal screws long enough to give plenty of support and then install on the headstock. The 4 jaw chucks are easier but I have had them shift before (when you get a catch) and hard to get back perfect and can have a slight wobble when rechucking. Catches are easy to occur doing inside work on the longer vessels. The deeper you go, the more support (stronger tools) you need doing inside work. Can do more with a 4 jaw chuck but the job can be done just fine with a faceplate. For using larger projects, can get a larger faceplate and make sure you have or drill extra to have 8 screws or more. Just for security sakes.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Busy seems like way to small a word to describe it! At least all the effort is actualy resulting in a smaller to-do list.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Like Bobby, lots of oil changes this weekend, the Jeep, the car and the motorcycle. I am playing with paint on those squids trying to come up with something new and i think my wife has the idea, I have two that are epoxied now so hopefully I can get them finished this week for some photos.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I've been babysitting........my wife. She is having both her knees replaced. First one was last Tuesday. Second one was yesterday. I haven't had much time to even think about doing anything in the shop.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I sure hope she is doing ok Hooked. Tell her we are thinking about her.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

First things first, Hooked !! Good on ya for helping her out..Just gives you a little chance to repay her for 'babysitting' you for past years....at least, that's the way I figure it..

Looking forward to seeing BOTH of you back in action soon..

Jim.



Hooked said:


> I've been babysitting........my wife. She is having both her knees replaced. First one was last Tuesday. Second one was yesterday. I haven't had much time to even think about doing anything in the shop.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks guys. She is doing great so far. She has exceeded the doctors expectation after the first one last week and looks like the same this week.
I'm sure she'll want to make the wookworking show with me next month.......which is good for me 'cuz she likes to spend money there. 

Yeah, Jim..........she has definitely had more than her share of 'babysitting' duty with me.......


----------

